# Airlessco Lp500 vs ASM 3100



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Zip-Spray 3100 Plus
Pro-Duty Electric Airless Sprayer
The Zip-Spray 3100 Plus is designed for professional contractors in many applications, from residential to commercial including some block filler and elastomerics. Supports 2 guns.
Heavy-Duty Piston Pump
• Pump lower knocks off easily for convenient maintenance and repair
• Max tip supported .031
Electronic Pressure Control
• Maintains consistent fan pattern for a better finish
Enclosed Design, Fan-Cooled Brushless
DC Motor
• Major components are protected from dirt, dust, and overspray
• Run longer extension cord
F
ull-Flow Manifold Filter
• Filter screen comes out with the cap for less mess
• Full-flow design flushes completely and cleans
up quickly
• Reduces tip clogs and improves finish
Welded Steel-Chrome Plated Cart
• Features a retractable handle
I
ncludes
• 500 Series Contractor Gun with 2-Finger Trigger
• 517 Uni-Tip with Uni-Tip Hand-Tight base
• 1/4 in x 50 ft (6.4 mm x 15 m) 3300 psi
(22.7 Mpa, 227 bar) airless paint hose
• Pump Life Protectant Fluid, Packing Seal

Never heard of the ASM before .{apparently owned by Graco} They want $700 used.....The Airlessco LP500 is brand new and $950

What's the better deal?....I had never heard of the Airlessco until I started reading this forum.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

never mind....Just found out that it is the "mustang" 3100 by ASM...fairly old sprayer and is now called the 1700...It's not nearly as big as the 3100 described above...I suspect that ASM is the name for Airlessco...Obviously the new LP500 at $950 is the better deal..Brand new in box with warranty.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

ASM is also part of Graco. Their sprayers are private labeled Graco sprayers.

Airlessco is now selling the guns from ASM under private label.

But the LP500 is the better pump by far!. The Zipspray 1700 is a DIY pump from Graco.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

They dont make ASM "sprayers" anymore....really they never did. Graco bought ASM and labeled some Graco pumps "ASM ZipSpray". So effectively that is a Graco pump with a different label on it. I believe the ZipSpray 3100 is the same as the Graco 795. No more units will be labeled under the ASM name, guns, tips and accessories only.

Airlessco however was purchased by Graco as well. For $950 you really cant go wrong with this one. Any pump labeled SL, or LP, is still an Airlessco unit. All of the other Airlessco pumps are Graco's re-labeled.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The sprayer industry has consolidated big time. Graco owns ASM and Airlessco, Wagner owns Titan , Speeflo and what used to be Spraytech.Choices are getting slimmer but I heard that Tritech Industries which makes guns and accessories is bringing out a line of sprayers in 2012.
that ought to be interesting to see


----------

